

Ask HN: Using an iOS app to raise money for charity? - callmeed

Was talking to a couple friends who do humanitarian work (full-time) and one of them came up with the idea of building an iPhone/iPad app primarily for the purpose of raising money for a charity. So, basically:<p>- The app would have some, but limited, utility (a very basic game, simple info on a disease or cause, maybe a directory, etc.)<p>- The app would be over-priced relative to its value (say, $4.99 or $9.99)<p>- After Apple takes their cut, all proceeds would be given to charity<p>- People are made aware via the app's store description, website, FB, etc.<p>Anyway, I thought I'd run the idea by the HN crowd for some feedback. Would Apple approve such an app? Could it work as a way to raise $5 to $10k for a cause? Is there any chance it could really take off?<p>Any feedback, ideas or criticism is welcome.
======
st3fan
Apple does not allow these kinds of apps. Even if you use their payment
options.

I think they simply do not wish the be associated with any specific charity.

The common workaround is to have a Donate button that opens a link in Safari.
To an external page where people can make the actual donation.

~~~
callmeed
Is this explicit somewhere in their terms? Seems like a hard thing to define
since people are free to do what they wish with their app revenue.

------
J3L2404
30% of your donation goes to Apple, that's rich.

